# POST ANY MEXICOED OUT INTERIORS



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

ANY PIX IF ITS YOURS OR A STOLEN PICT POST THAT SHATTTTT~
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NOBODY AINT GOT SHAT??? EVEN OUTTA THEMS 80S LOWRIDER MAGS?ANYTHING?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

my buddy used to use corona t shirts for seat covers in his work truck.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

do you mean crushed velvet and mirrored interiors?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

one of my friends had one in his lincoln, all blue swirl crushed velvet, except for the headliner which was crushed velvet in the mexican flag colors complete with the eagle and snake in the center,and the inside panel on his seats were green red and white.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 27 2007, 12:03 PM~8651360
> *one of my friends had one in his lincoln, all blue swirl crushed velvet, except for the headliner which was crushed velvet in the mexican flag colors complete with the eagle and snake in the center,and the inside panel on his seats were green red and white.
> *


YEAH SHIT LIKE THIS MEXICOED OUT YA KNOW NOT JUST CRUSHED LIKE MEXICAN/CHICANO :biggrin: THEME~


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's some pictures of my brothers 82 caddy aka Crystal Blue Persuasion. First car ever in da history of lowrider magazine to get both cover page AND centerfold in da november of 94 issue:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Aug 28 2007, 12:36 AM~8657249
> *Here's some pictures of my brothers 82 caddy aka Crystal Blue Persuasion. First car ever in da history of lowrider magazine to get both cover page AND centerfold in da november of 94 issue:
> 
> 
> ...


thats plush, not mexico'de out. While on the topic, here's my plush interior... first try at it. I think its pretty hard to do in comparison to using vinyl.


----------

